# Ohhh...nooo!!!



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I finally get all my props set up, get all the lights in place, Put up the spider webs and "board up" the windows, and then we get a huge storm that either destroys, or blows away about half my props!!! My FCG is gone, the motor went with it, a good majority of my tombstones were either blown away or damaged by a broken branch that got hit by lightning. (Thank God it wasn't the house!!!) still waiting to see what the rest of the damage is, it's still raining out, and were under a flood advisory. The major props are standing firm, but it looks like I have alot of work ahead of me replacing all the other stuff. I'm thinking I'll have lots of store bought props this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Howlin Mad Jack, I am so sorry to hear your sad news :frownkin:, but I love that you have your mind set right and as long as you and your family are safe....sad but true, props can be replaced. I am so sorry to hear about your FCG, I love my own so I know about the time it takes to make one. I will send all my creative energy to you and hope you have enough time to get things replaced and repaired. May the Halloween Spirit invade your heart and give you the strength to get everything done. Everyone here supports you and are pulling for you!:biggrinkin:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

DOH! How horrible! We are all under attack - theft, torrential rain and floods, Haunti has snow..... boy, I hope this is not a trend!! I'm so sorry to hear of the damage and loss - I guess the bright side is how much we all love making this stuff - you will be able to replace it in time! Keep your chin up HMJ!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Mother Nature stomping on your props. I hope you can recover/repair most of your stuff.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow. I am so sorry. I usually have put out 80% of my props but with all the stories this year, I may just wait for the outdoor props until a week before the big day...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's really a set back! So sorry to hear of this. I know Fla. is getting battered by bad weather. f there's an upside, you have a good window of time to get thjing back together. Had this happened a few days before Halloween you'd be pretty much hosed. Good thoughts coming your way man! You'll regroup and have a great display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That bites, Jack. Sorry to hear it


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes y'all, it means alot. I have some good news, I was able to find some of my tombstones!! They were floating in the lake behind the house, thank goodness for styrofoam!! I also found some of my FCG, and it's mangled beyond repair....CRAP!!!! Just realized, all my spiders are gone as well. This is just depressing.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's sad that we have to be part haunter, part meteorologist..this weather is wacking us all out! Sorry to hear about your loss..."twas the witch of October come stealin'"...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Egad, that is terrible news! I am sorry for your loss. At least you found some of what you lost & didn't loose anything too irreplaceable (like family, house, or health)... But do not give up hope, you now have a great excuse to build even MORE props... and have even more experience building them from the last time. Do not get depressed, try to use this setback to go into overdrive.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Well go to fully asses the damage from yesterday, and it could've been worse. I lost alot of my props, and my demons wings need to be repaired, apparently the wind was at tropical storm strenghth at times overnight. But the good news is I was able to repair the wings enough to leave him out, and I added supports until after the season, then I'll take them apart and fully reconstruct them. I also found my largest spider in the brush, (he's about two feet long), but the others are gone. They're easily remade though so I'll replace as many as I can(I had about a dozen or so). I was able to replace the tombstones I lost with some old ones I had laying around in the garage(never throw anything away, you might need it later), and I'll be making some more later today, and putting them in the back ground, I made a few earlier, but they're no works of art. So they will definitely be going in the back!!! Lol. So all in all I think it could've been much worse. So gotta get cracking, I've got lots of work to do!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That really sucks, I havent even set up yet due to the rain. It looks like it's passed now, and I'll probably start today. Even if you can't repair it, can you at least salvage some peices of your FCG to help make a new one?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry about what youve lost, but it sounds like you've got the right attitude. I've sent you a PM to see if I can be of any help.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

scareme said:


> Sorry about what youve lost, but it sounds like you've got the right attitude. I've sent you a PM to see if I can be of any help.


Thank you so much!! That's what I love about this site, everyone's always ready to lend a hand, or a kind word!! You guys rock!!!


Draik41895 said:


> That really sucks, I havent even set up yet due to the rain. It looks like it's passed now, and I'll probably start today. Even if you can't repair it, can you at least salvage some peices of your FCG to help make a new one?


Thanks Draik, unfortunately the motor flew off, and I can't find it. But I did find the ghost, and it's in bad shape. The back drop is still there, so I still use that. I just have to dig up another motor.


----------

